# GW, LW, SW, PW degrees?



## Scouser (Apr 13, 2011)

OK 

I know what they stand for but when I was looking at wedges today they only had the degree written on them.  Now I already have a PW but how can I find out what degree it is and then what degrees do the other wedges start at for example SW 50, 54 or 60 

And finally when do you use a GW or LW???


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2011)

If you go to the manufacturers website you can normally find the lofts there.
They vary immensely!
A PW can go from 43 to 48 degrees!!

But bear in mind it's how far you hit them, not the letters on the sole that count.....


----------



## Scouser (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks

so forget the numbers and see what suits?  

Is there a recommendation for a SW


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 13, 2011)

Go on the manufacturers website and it will say what the lofts are for all your irons. the terms gw , lw etc are irrelevant because all you want to do is have a nice spread of lofts with the same gap in between them.

For example , if your pw is 48 then your next wedge could be a 52(gw) and then a 56(sw) and finally a 60(lw). All having 4 degrees of loft difference.


----------



## Moff (Apr 13, 2011)

Im sure most Sand wedges tend to be about 56 degree loft give over take ?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2011)

SW's - anywhere between 52 and 60 depending on what floats yer boat.
Wedge lofts are not an exact Science by any means. I have 47, 52, 56 and 60 but I've had the 52 and 56 strengthened by 1 degree each to keep the spread even.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Just been on the MD website couldnt see the Loft on them.

Imurg if my clubs were built 2 degrees upright does this mean the loft has been changed?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2011)

No its the lie of the club rather than the loft that's been changed.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 13, 2011)

No its the lie of the club rather than the loft that's been changed.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers thats what i thought ....no harm in checking though


----------



## Macster (Apr 13, 2011)

...and dont forget, its the 'Bounce' that is important too, ie are you a Digger of a Slider ?   
I use low Bounce Wedges, as I rarely take big Divots, and prefer to slide under the Ball, particularly with the 60*.

a Sand Wedge might usually have 8/12* of Bounce iirc ?


----------



## Scouser (Apr 13, 2011)

...and dont forget, its the 'Bounce' that is important too, ie are you a Digger of a Slider ?   
I use low Bounce Wedges, as I rarely take big Divots, and prefer to slide under the Ball, particularly with the 60*.

a Sand Wedge might usually have 8/12* of Bounce iirc ?
		
Click to expand...

why do simple questions become complicated.....the only thing I know is I am a hacker  ...

seriously though whats iirc?  I understand what the bounce is its the bulge under neath .....keep it clean lads


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2011)

iirc is if i remember correctly

as has been said there can be quite a variety of wedge options, and it can really be a simple or confusing as you want it to be.

personally have 47 PW, 50 GW, 54 SW and 58 LW, all with average bounce, though took me a while to agree on the set up.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 13, 2011)

iirc is if i remember correctly
		
Click to expand...

FFS!!!! i thought it was a golfing term what a noob i now look


----------



## Achilles (Apr 14, 2011)

You fool, Scouser! Everyone knows what iirc means...

But this 'FFS'...what's that stand for


----------



## Scouser (Apr 14, 2011)

You fool, Scouser! Everyone knows what iirc means...

But this 'FFS'...what's that stand for  

Click to expand...

I cant tell u mh mum doesnt let me swear 

As for iirc I thought only ping players had memory problems.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2011)

And finally when do you use a GW or LW???
		
Click to expand...

Dont have them.

If you must have an extra wedge, I would say go 52 GW and 58 SW
Unless your PW is 44 deg, then go 50 GW and 56 SW

But then I'm an old fuddy wuddy


----------



## Scouser (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks bob all my irons are new apart from my SW which is still out of my Â£100 starter set so looking to update that


----------



## dicksonium (Apr 14, 2011)

Great postings guys. I've just bought a new set which includes a 45 deg PW and I'm now looking for a new GW and a new SW. Guessing I should go for 50 deg on the gap and 54-56 on the sand??? 

I think I'll leave a lob at the moment. If you want the height just open the sand I guess.

Any advice would be great.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2011)

Only my opinion but I would go for 52 and 58 to go with your 45 if you want 3 wedges


----------



## dicksonium (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Seen some good offers on vokey wedges so might invest in a pair tonight. I've heard the best way to drop your score is to invest in some good wedges.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Seen some good offers on vokey wedges so might invest in a pair tonight. I've heard the best way to drop your score is to invest in some good wedges.
		
Click to expand...

The best way to lower your score is to be good with your wedges, no matter what make they are.


----------

